# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Garrapata  (Ixodoidea)

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos voy a contaros como he recogido esta garrapata,  la historia empieza sobre las 7.30 de la mañana conduciendo por la A- 66 después de la salida de una noche de trabajo cuando iba hacia Sevilla, aproximadamente a la unos 30k me sentí un cosquilleo sobre la mano que llevaba en el volante, efectivamente, una garrapata andaba por mi mano, puse el intermitente, me eche hacia la derecha parando en el arcén, cogí la garrapata con dos dedos fuertemente apretados y como siempre llevo un bote en el maletero la introduje y cerré.  Cuando llegué a casa la saque metiéndola en otro  bote más pequeño con alcohol.

Un poco de información:

Los ixodoideos (Ixodoidea) son una superfamilia de ácaros, conocidos vulgarmente como garrapatas. Son ectoparásitos hematófagos (se alimentan de sangre) y son vectores de numerosas enfermedades infecciosas entre las que destacan el tifus o la enfermedad de Lyme. Son los ácaros de mayor tamaño.

Las fotos.











Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Las que yo he visto son en perros o animales salvajes. Nunca en humanos. 
Debe ser terrible por no decir otra cosa.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera yo las cojos cuando ando por el campo que como tu sabes es muy habitual en mí pero una cosas es que se te suban y otra distinta es que te pique que también me han picado, cuando te pican hay que tener una cierta experiencia para despegarlas y observarte si se te producen ciertos síntomas de una posible enfermedad, los síntomas son parecidos a una gripe normal pero en su transcurso se agarban virando hacia una infección en la sangre que es lo que verdaderamente te ocurre, te lo comento por experiencia un mes en el ala de infecciosos del hospital entre la vida o la muerte, siento que sea un poco duro pero la información puede salvar vidas.
Como puedes ver no he cogido ningún miedo,Je,Je.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Yo ya soy experto en retirar garrapatas. A mi anterior perro se le pegaban como el velcro, hay que ver cómo engordan. Y a mi novia se le pegó una una vez. A mi solo se me han subido en la ropa. Nunca me han llegado a picar.

Tengo entendido que solo las hembras pican, como los mosquitos. Esa lo parece, aunque tiene el saco seco.

----------


## tescelma

Gracias por la información. Por esta parte del territorio español también hay bastantes, pero yo solo las he visto cuando se han adherido a algún animal y están ya hinchadas, por lo que no se muy bien cual es su tamaño antes de pegarse el banquete, es decir, como la que nos muestras en la foto. Te agradecería que la fotografiases con algún objeto para hacerme una idea de su tamaño. Gracias

----------


## Luján

Su tamaño medio suele ser de unos pocos milímetros. No llega a un centímetro.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cuando la garrapata se agarra y comienza chupar sangre el animal se hincha y se le suele llamar "rezno" o similar.

http://www.fumigacionesbaires.com.ar...garrapata1.jpg




http://www.barresfotonatura.com/barr...exagonus 1.jpg


Saludos. Miguel.

PD: La primera foto la pongo con url porque descuadra el foro por tamaño.

----------


## Luján

> Cuando la garrapata se agarra y comienza chupar sangre el animal se hincha y se le suele llamar "rezno" o similar.
> 
> http://www.fumigacionesbaires.com.ar...garrapata1.jpg
> 
> 	[...]
> 
> 
> http://www.barresfotonatura.com/barr.../photos/Ixodes hexagonus 1.jpg[..]
> 
> ...


Para eso está la etiqueta "resize=xx" y su cierre "/resize"  :Wink:

----------


## NoRegistrado

Gracias. No lo sabía.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## tescelma

Gracias por la información. El tema está en que si reconozco a la garrapata cuando esta "hinchada". Pero no tengo claro el poder reconocer a este bicho en su estado anterior.

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por la información. El tema está en que si reconozco a la garrapata cuando esta "hinchada". Pero no tengo claro el poder reconocer a este bicho en su estado anterior.


Creo que con las imágenes que salen en google te puedes hacer una idea: https://www.google.es/search?q=garra...w=1280&bih=909

----------


## REEGE

A mi por la ropa de trabajo, al cambiarme tanto el año pasado como éste se me descuelga alguna, las cojo en un papel y las quemo...
Pero por suerte aún no se me ha agarrado ninguna. Mi zona y los días de hierba lo tenemos todo plagado... :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Bueno te pongo una foto para que veas la comparativa entre un estado y otro en la piel de una persona...

Fuente:
http://cvantuna.net/blog-noticias/

----------


## frfmfrfm

No os preocupéis por el tema del tamaño... de la garrapata, creo que sigo teniéndola en el bote con alcohol.
Mañana tengo un poco de tiempo y vuelvo a subirla.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno como lo prometido es deuda subo la comparativa con un euro, iba a compararlo con un billete de quinientos pero hace tiempo que no los veo, je,je.

Bueno estoy bastante contento, me ha ocurrido algo inesperado, como antes explique había metido la garrapata en alcohol pero cuando he ido a cogerla se ha evaporado cosa que no pensaba que iba a ocurrir ya que tengo una cola de un pequeño pez que se me murió hace bastante tiempo.

La novedad ha sido que la garrapata ha quedado integrada en una roca de cristales, ahí es donde me surge numerosas preguntas, la evaporación es normal pero que reacción química a producido dicha cristalización.







Como podéis imaginar seguirá y habrá que investigar sobre las cristalizaciones de las sustancias.

Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## tescelma

Gracias.

Eso es lo que me temía, que realmente es bastante más pequeña de lo que pensaba. Seguramente las he visto y no les he dado importancia pensado que era algún insecto inofensivo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cuando se ponen gordas, que en el campo las veo yo abundantemente todos los veranos, las llamamos "chinchorros", y a las gallinas les encantan  :Stick Out Tongue: . Y cuando están pequeñas, son bastante complicadas de matar, porque están dura como una piedra. Lo mejor es quemarlas, es lo más efectivo. 

Tengo conocidos que se les ha enganchado alguna alguna vez, andando todo el día por el campo, suele pasar. Pues tuvieron fiebre de 40º, durante un par de semanas. Que te pique una es algo bastante grave. Además si no sabes como arrancarlas bien, es mejor no tocarlas, porque si la sacas mal, te llevarán la cabeza y dejarás la cabeza dentro y te la puede liar bien.

Bueno, gracias por imágenes.  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo algunas fotos más de este fenómeno ocurrido casualmente y que la naturaleza nos enseña con toda su dureza.
La evaporación del alcohol o disolvente a conseguido cristalizar adherida a la garrapata, el fenómeno es el mismo al utilizado para la fabricación de la sal común. 

La teoría más aceptada para este fenómeno es que el crecimiento cristalino se realiza formando capas monomoleculares alrededor de germen de cristalización o de un cristalito inicial.











Espero que os guste.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos subo esta última parte de este tema, esta enfocado directamente a los cristales adherido a la garrapata.

Las fotos.







La cristalización natural  es el proceso más extendido, a mi opinión se a producido por evaporación y a formado unos cristales de forma cúbica, los reflejos los he producido con una lampara incandescente colocada en un lateral de la muestra y con ella he conseguido la reflexión de la luz que podéis observar en las dos primeras fotos donde se puede ver mejor la estructura de los cristales,se sabe que haciendo pasar  distintas longitudes de ondas a través de un cristal se reflejara  según su composición en distintos colores de el haz luminoso, es parecido al hacer pasar la luz a través de una gota de agua.

Bueno espero que haya sido interesante.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

